# Axiron



## Ironbuilt (Dec 11, 2012)

Just saw ad on tv Tonite for this new test hrt med. It's an underarm stick . Probably as bad as androgel for its effects for males. Maybe combine with a pin instead of deodorant.


----------



## striffe (Dec 11, 2012)

I havent seen that yet. When you say a stick, like a stickmof deodarant?


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 11, 2012)

Any link for review?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 11, 2012)

Made by Lilly, 30mg of test per 1.5 oz ,it's like an underarm gel deoderant stick . There's a web site so can someone post it's specs as I'm at work .. Google Axiron . Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 21, 2012)

Saw craigist ad for 65$ bottle . Said usually 325$ . R I p o f f..


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 21, 2012)

I did it for 6 months. It actually works really well.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 21, 2012)

What's the cost and how many bottles for 6 months? Thru a trt dr or personal health dr.? Trt is hard to find where im at. Thanks Magnus ..


----------



## incbb (Dec 21, 2012)

link??


incbb


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 21, 2012)

I got it through my doc. It comes with a coupon card so you never pay more than $25 a month. I did 1 pump per arm at a total 60mg (30/pump).  It is test in a ethanol/alcohol suspension.  The absorbency rate varies from individual but the speculate any where from 8 to 20%. Bloods can be checked after 10 days to check your levels. I actually think it was more effective than cyp at 100mg/week but it is a pain ro do every day and i have 3 little daddys girls that love to snuggle and didn't want to transfer anything. I also have a very strenuous job and am sweating within an hour of getting up.


----------



## striffe (Dec 21, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> What's the cost and how many bottles for 6 months? Thru a trt dr or personal health dr.? Trt is hard to find where im at. Thanks Magnus ..



Youve mentioned this Dr thing before. Have you considered an online hrt Dr/source? There are a couple that come highly recommended.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 21, 2012)

incbb said:


> link??
> 
> 
> incbb



Google Axiron .lol  

Hijacked those online hrt places are a rip .Once they get your phone number to do an interview the Dr/salesman is calling everyday asking for some cash to get started.

I hear ya magnus .. Can't have your girls with bigger guns than you brutha.. I did hear it's messy and easily transferred on to people.


----------

